# Chip for 2.0l turbo Diesel engine



## johnb (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi guys 
Anyone know where I can get a chip for the turbo Diesel engine?
Also how to install it?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Chips that exist are there to steal your money. Unless someone from the Diesel side wants to correct me but I'm confident there isn't one and any that do will not add any value to your engine. I'm not saying this to be biased; tunes work and chips, well let's just say you'd be no better off then if you set a dorito on your engine bay cover....


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wot 'e said. "Chip" tunes bugger up diesels, making them just drink more distallate without any real performance improvement.

There are real tunes available for diesel vehicles, that don't involve stupid and illegal actions such as deleting DPF and DEF - have a look around whatever country you live in, someone who knows what they are doing will have a re-map available, or a dyno-based tune.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

johnb said:


> Hi guys
> Anyone know where I can get a chip for the turbo Diesel engine?
> Also how to install it?
> 
> ...


Look up fleece 30/40/50.

Danny5 has it and loves it


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

money_man said:


> Look up fleece 30/40/50.
> 
> Danny5 has it and loves it


They can say whatever they want in their advertisements. Chips... do... nothing


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Its a tune. When people say a chip we should automatically assume they mean a tune


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

money_man said:


> Its a tune. When people say a chip we should automatically assume they mean a tune


Careful there because there are differences. Tune's flash the ECU whereas a chip can actually be soldered to the ECU on some cars. There are some differences and the chinese market is flooded with physical chips that do jack crap.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> ... whereas a chip can actually be soldered to the ECU on some cars. There are some differences and the chinese market is flooded with physical chips that do jack crap.


This is what I presumed the OP meant - many (most?) people who go looking for ways to improve performance and don't know end up with something like this, because it's cheap and (theoretically) easy, where a re-map or dyno-based tune takes a fair effort.


----------



## Hangterisaan (Aug 3, 2014)

Stay far away from these chips . Even the "good" ones from big names are bad for your car. Let me tell u what they do and what the difference is between a powerbox and a remap .

A powerbox ( racechip) is a box that has resistors in it . The connectors are placed in between sensors so the data that the ECU gets from these sensors is not what is actually happening inside the car. For instance , the box is placed inline with the common rail pressure sensor and the intake manifold pressure sensor . Actual values are 1400 bars and 1.45 bar . The resistors lower the voltage from the sensors and the ECU will see 1300 bar and 1.35 bar . So what happens ? The Ecu lets the fuel pump and turbo add more pressure wich off course results in more power . Well hey , thats what i want to happen , so whats the problem ? is that not exactly what happens with a remap ? At 10 times the price ? 
Well yes and no , here comes the big difference .
A remap changes values in the ECU , not the readings itself . So this means , when a turbo generates 1.45 bar , this is exactly what the ECU will see . Evey car with a ECU has some safety's installed , pressures that can not be exceeded . If u change the value the ECU gets , so does the safety , if safety is set on 1600 bar for the common rail and 1.60 for the turbo it will only interfere when these values are long passed , with all the possible damage u can think of . Furthermore a good tuner will not only change turbo and fuel pressure ( the cheap ones do) but will also look at soot map , how much the clutch and transmission can handle etc...
So , if u want to keep ur car for a long time i suggest u get a remap done by a good tuner , one that makes his own maps and does his research . they cost more but in the end they will be the cheapest choice .


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Careful there because there are differences. Tune's flash the ECU whereas a chip can actually be soldered to the ECU on some cars. There are some differences and the chinese market is flooded with physical chips that do jack crap.


You are correct.

A lot of people still think of chips from back in the older vehicles, which actually took a reprogrammed ECU chip. You could either flash it yourself, or buy one pre-flashed. This is where companies such as SuperChips & Jet Performance got their start. So, not *all* chips are crap.

Now, all chips for modern cars, such as the Cruze, are crap. We just have to make sure the person asking knows the difference and not just assume they mean a tune, as they probably don't know/understand the difference.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> They can say whatever they want in their advertisements. Chips... do... nothing


Fleece is "Trifecta" or "Vermont" for the diesels. 

http://youtu.be/v2SeZXrzAfo


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Even now, superchips use handhelds like xcal2. I had one on the Marauder before I had to make a big part out thread. 




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

A friend of mine asked me what I thought of the "chip" for his 335d. I don't trust them at all, but the principal is sound. There will be an increase in fuel. The problem being that its not controlled like a "tune" would be.

I would stay away from the chips. A tune may cost 2-3 times more, but it's best done right.


----------



## KarlZap (Jun 30, 2015)

I have enjoyed reading these posts. I have a 2014 TDI and I have installed a ProRacing performance chip and the difference is amazing. The power difference is phenomenal! Cruising Interstate 8 through the mountains the car never downshifts, which I have never been in a car before that did not downshift numerous times. Off the line it is hard to get the tires to stick. Fun car to drive, but the best thing is I get about 63MPH highway (air on or off but windows up) and average about 45 around town.
This box is made in Poland and if he sells any more I will put the link up. The box costs about $140, and plugs into the fuel rail.
Takes about 10 minutes to install correctly.


----------



## Hangterisaan (Aug 3, 2014)

All it does is tell the ECU pressure in the fuel rail is lower than it actually is . If the fiel pump is giving 1200 bars it says for example it is 1100 or 1000 or 900 . Who knows ... and the more the resistor lowers the actual pressure the higher it must be before the ECU will take action when things go wrong . What about the soot map ? Not being taken care of so eventually youre DPW will clog up . What about extra turbo pressure to get the extra diesel burned ? Not being taken care off wich results in more soot ( remember the pre DPF " tuned " cars that smoked like a train ? Thats what's happening in youre car now. Only tjing is u wont know because of the DPF . I'll get ridcof it as soon as u can and get a proper tune . Just my 2 cts and will save u lots of money in the long run .


----------



## Hangterisaan (Aug 3, 2014)

Stupid tiny letters on my phone lol . Fiel = fuel / DPW = DPF . ;-)


----------



## Hangterisaan (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh , one more thing , mpg on the cars computer is off to . Because it does not know it is sending more fuel than normal because of the box . Do the test and keep driven miles and the amount of fuel u put in it . U will get a number that will be less than what the car tells u .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hangterisaan said:


> Oh , one more thing , mpg on the cars computer is off to . Because it does not know it is sending more fuel than normal because of the box . Do the test and keep driven miles and the amount of fuel u put in it . U will get a number that will be less than what the car tells u .


Very interesting point. I wonder if those with tunes are looking at the DIC or are actually measuring the old fashioned way.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

money_man said:


> Its a tune. When people say a chip we should automatically assume they mean a tune


This is real late, but no we shouldn't assume that. There are a lot of ECU's out there that can only be altered by replacing the E-prom (used as a generic term for reprogrammable memory chip) that hold the programming and maps.

They are NOT the same...

And I Am an Electronic Engineer...I do know it IS an apples to oranges comparison.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Very interesting point. I wonder if those with tunes are looking at the DIC or are actually measuring the old fashioned way.


mileage is determined from data, most important injector pulses an pulse width(inj on time) so tune or no tune accuracy will be the same.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

KarlZap said:


> I have enjoyed reading these posts. I have a 2014 TDI and I have installed a ProRacing performance chip and the difference is amazing. The power difference is phenomenal! Cruising Interstate 8 through the mountains the car never downshifts, which I have never been in a car before that did not downshift numerous times. Off the line it is hard to get the tires to stick. Fun car to drive, but the best thing is I get about 63MPH highway (air on or off but windows up) and average about 45 around town.
> This box is made in Poland and if he sells any more I will put the link up. The box costs about $140, and plugs into the fuel rail.
> Takes about 10 minutes to install correctly.



Karl from Lamp?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

KarlZap said:


> I have enjoyed reading these posts. I have a 2014 TDI and I have installed a ProRacing performance chip and the difference is amazing. The power difference is phenomenal! Cruising Interstate 8 through the mountains the car never downshifts, which I have never been in a car before that did not downshift numerous times. Off the line it is hard to get the tires to stick. Fun car to drive, but the best thing is I get about 63MPH highway (air on or off but windows up) and average about 45 around town.
> This box is made in Poland and if he sells any more I will put the link up. The box costs about $140, and plugs into the fuel rail.
> Takes about 10 minutes to install correctly.


I call bull on that. A resister in a box that only temporarily fools a sensor into reading wrong until the system retuned itself to compensate doesn't give you tons of power OR higher mileage. Sorry but people that sell them are scam artists and people that buy them are suckers conned out of their money.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

grs1961 said:


> Wot 'e said. "Chip" tunes bugger up diesels, making them just drink more distallate without any real performance improvement.
> 
> There are real tunes available for diesel vehicles, that don't involve stupid and illegal actions such as deleting DPF and DEF - have a look around whatever country you live in, someone who knows what they are doing will have a re-map available, or a dyno-based tune.


Its stupid to delete your dpf and def fluid because you want a reliable car thats not in the shop every 10k miles?? Keep on driving your ctd to the dealer bro and make sure to vote for Hillary.


----------

